

Matrix Sequel Has Hacker Cred - david_xia
http://www.securityfocus.com/news/4831

======
fnord5
You do realize that the article you posted is close to 10 years old, right?
Just because you didn't recognize nmap in 'the matrix' until just recently
doesn't make it news.

